# Fastboot help please!



## theaustins513 (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay so I've searched what seems like the entire internet and all forums i could find and I can't seem to find a solution for my problem. I'm trying to install clockworkmod touch manually but when i boot in to the bootloader (volume down and power then volume up) all i see is the android lying down with a red triangle with an "!" In it. From here I've tried fastboot commands but all i get is waiting for device and nothing ever happens. I'm rooted with stock. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I previously rooted and installed cwm using viper mod but i had issues with cwm and trying to get back to stock. Once i was finally able to get back to stock I rooted again with viper mod but didn't install cwm with that program. How can I get cwm touch on my tf101 (c10 by the way).

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theaustins513 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone? I'm starting to think my bootloader didn't really unlock and that's why I can't get it to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0909xelA (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a link to recovery apk. If you're red already, install apk and it will give you recovery then you can flash touch recovery from there.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19319421
Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theaustins513 (Aug 8, 2011)

0909xelA said:


> Here is a link to recovery apk. If you're red already, install apk and it will give you recovery then you can flash touch recovery from there.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19319421
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the link. Does this work for the C10 tf101? Also, is there a reason why I can't get fastboot to work while I'm in recovery? I'm assuming the stock recovery is the one with the android lying down with the red triangle above him right? Thanks again for the help. I'm not a beginner as my account states. I've been rooting android devices since the OG Droid. Just can't seem to figure this tf101 out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0909xelA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes that is stock recovery. You might want to read more as i know c10 are the new tf101 (manufactured 2012). There is a tool which detects what sbk version your tablet has. Sbk1 ones can be NVflashed to stock in case of soft brick. Sbk2 are the ones which can't as far as i know. There is a guide and lots of good info on what you can or cant do here..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494230


----------



## ajiron11 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am having exactly the same problem, since the tablet can't boot into recovery the OTA does not work either. I blame the vipermod root method I tried undoing the vipermod root but the problem persists. I have tried everything I've read on forums without any positive results.

Have you been able to fix your transformer?


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

The Tf101 doesn't have Fastboot, the equivalent is NvFlash, which only works on the Tf101. (Not the tf101G or Slider)
Androidroot.mobi has more info on this.

If you'd like to reflash recovery you can use my tool or Wolf's method to flash (Works even if you aren't rooted)


----------

